# Goodwood meet 17th July



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys it's been a while since the last goodwood meet so thought I would get one arranged. Pretty much the normal we will meet at 9am get some breakfast then talk cars also if anyone is interested maybe go for a drive after to portsdown Hill and get some pics. Let me know if you can make and I will add you to the list.























1) cam69
2)rusTTy_racer
3)Morbs320i
4)Blade_76 (maybe)
5)alex1287
6)Jockinthebox
7)Lollypop86
8)sussexbythesea
9)MichaelAC


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done, I will be there


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Well done, I will be there


Cool look forward to it. Hope the weather is good by then.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Count me in, always a good meet well done for organising


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

If I'm not working, I'll come along 8)


----------



## alex1287 (May 15, 2013)

Going


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

I should be able to make this, and the drive after hopefully.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Meh, I'm in folkstone at the War and Peace Revival show I think, let me double check!

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Meh, I'm in folkstone at the War and Peace Revival show I think, let me double check!
> 
> J
> xx


Ok let me know if you can jess


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cam69 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, I'm in folkstone at the War and Peace Revival show I think, let me double check!
> ...


Its cool, I'm there 

J
xx


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Should be a yes from me


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

sussexbythesea said:


> Should be a yes from me


Good stuff. See you there!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I should be able to get to this one, just need to un sorn the car and it could get me out of at having to stay at the in-laws for too long too


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

MichaelAC said:


> I think I should be able to get to this one, just need to un sorn the car and it could get me out of at having to stay at the in-laws for too long too


Hopefully see you there mate.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry cant make this one - going to see the new Puppy in IOW and then off to Brighton for my Daughters last end of year show before she graduates the week after.

Next time.....


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

ScoTTish said:


> Sorry cant make this one - going to see the new Puppy in IOW and then off to Brighton for my Daughters last end of year show before she graduates the week after.
> 
> Next time.....


Not a problem mate hope to see you at the next one. I will try and make this a regular thing.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone meeting up on the drive into Goodwood anywhere tomorrow morning?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Just given the TT a quick clean for tomorrow


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

See you all in the morning cleaned mine and tucked in the garage ready


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

It was good to see a few different TTs again and some familiar faces too. I forgot, while I was there, who organised it this time so thank you Cam69 for gathering the interest.

Must do this more often, it's normally a good drive down and the coffee is quite good as well...


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

MichaelAC said:


> It was good to see a few different TTs again and some familiar faces too. I forgot, while I was there, who organised it this time so thank you Cam69 for gathering the interest.
> 
> Must do this more often, it's normally a good drive down and the coffee is quite good as well...


It was a good morning I will try and make this a once a month thing and maybe have a little break over winter for my garage queen ;-)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool, I'm up for once a month and I have no doubt that Peter and Julian will be too as they're so close to Goodwood anyway.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've just put a new event in for August guys.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice to get the Goodwood meets back again, well done Cameron 

Great to see everyone 8)


----------

